# Wiring a trolling motor.



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

get a yandina troll bridge 24 and be done with it

use a blue seas breaker - running from the electrical bridge and the #6 battery cable to the trolling motor plug

you'll need a simple on/off switch as well - to control the bridge...


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

For 24 volt, 6 ga wire will usually work unless you have an uncommonly long run from batteries to motor. Put a circuit breaker in the positive feed to the motor. The Minn Kota MKR-19 is a good one. It's also a good idea to have a mechanical disconnect between batteries and motor. The Battery Tender 27-0004 plug is the ultimate. The Minn Kota MK 210D charger is what I use, and I'm going on 5 years trouble free with my current one.


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

Ok here is a piece of advice I have for you, I had very limited understanding of electricity when I did mine, and could have caught boat on fire. I may still be wrong, but when I wired boat and burned up the jumper wire, I believe now I understand why.

If you are using a 24v system, (Batteries wired in series). DO NOT, DO NOT put them onto a battery switch with 1,2,both,off. If you do, you will have a dead short upon "both".

Currently, I have one battery hooked up to the battery switch, which runs motor and accessories. The other battery essentially just sits there(60 amp breaker, no battery switch), and is only connected to other battery via the jumper wire and wiring to trolling motor plug.

That aside, the only thing you will need is the breaker 6" or close to the positive off battery.

Have been using the 24v charger from west marine no issues so far. It is mounted in boat, and has a plug where we simply plug in extension cord, shut off batteries, and put boat away.


----------



## Cwilson27 (Mar 6, 2017)

I’d suggest the new rhodian flush mount plug they just came out with. Works on minn Kota as well.


----------

